# Please Help - My Cockatiel died, what happened? How did he die?



## 11adelle (Jan 4, 2010)

Logan George McAllister. Died Sunday 20th February - around 5pm. I buried him in the backyard and put a plant over his grave. We had a little memorial service too, I'm not sure why but it felt very important. He was 1 year and 3 months old, and I have raised him from a tiny baby (his mother decided not to feed him). 

I was hoping you guys could help me figure out exactly how he died. I went to work at 10am, and he was fine. I came home at 4pm, and Mum told he he had been coughing up a flem-like substance and it was bubbling around his mouth. We gave him some medicine, but it didn't help. We placed him on the bottom of the cage, and he continued to cough/spew up this flem stuff. It was all mucussy and sticky. I tried to take him out for some more medicine, but he collapsed in my hand. I placed him back in the cage, and he started thrusting and rolling and having death spasms, he rolled his head back, flapped his wings, rolled around and panicked - this lasted about 30 seconds. About half an hour later, he died.

Any clue on what happened? ):


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Did he eat something he shouldn't have or did he choke on something?


----------



## 11adelle (Jan 4, 2010)

Not likely, but possibly.


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*We placed him on the bottom of the cage, and he continued to cough/spew up this flem stuff. It was all mucussy and sticky.*
*-----------------------------------------*

((((HUGS))) and sorry for your loss.

From what you are describing your bird may have had either a yeast or psuedomonas infection in the crop. It was trying to get the fluid out of the crop...which would have been from the ventriculus regurgitating fluids from the body into the crop. When this happens the body gets dehydrated, and affect kidney function, and their is a *high risk* of the bird aspirating (swallowing the fluid wrong and back into the lungs and drowning) on the liquid.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Omg! I'm so sorry for your loss! RIP Logan!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I pray you can find a way to heal the pain.


----------

